# How to get a job as a server with no experience?



## Sillia Rosa (Apr 9, 2011)

So I live in a small town outside of the city and I want a server job in downtown. Job hunting has been just awful for me all year. I think the problem is my resume. I've only ever had three jobs, one I was fired from, one I quit after about a month and the last one was a seasonal position. Sooooo....what should I do to get a server job without any serving experience?


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

First of all, how old are you? If you're still young you don't have to worry about poor work history. 

I too am dealing with a poor work history. I think some people are just born not to work at the same place for too long and it suuuucks in this society. If I was you I'd just apply anyways and play up the seasonal job. If you left on good terms with the seasonal job then you'll be fine and you can use references from there....serving jobs arnt exactly low turnover haha so im sure one of the managers downtown will give ya a shot.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sillia Rosa said:


> How to get a job as a server with no experience?


Learn binary.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

You'd probably be best off getting a job as a server in your small town before moving on to the bigger city and expecting to get a job downtown if that option is available. If not, try getting a job as a busser/dishwasher/host or something lower in the chain to start off and work your way up. The last option is if you know someone that can get your foot in the door. Depending on your age and laws in your area you may have a hard time getting a job serving anyplace that has alcohol.


----------



## midnite expresso (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi. The answer is lie. If you put three serving jobs from different restaurants on your resume you'll be fine. Everyone lies to get serving jobs. Write that you've served before but it was say it was more than a year ago. If you screw up it will be more understandable and you can say you've got bad nerves; no one will care that much because its only serving. if you get fired you can use that job for experience. 

it is actually better to get a job in regular restaurant before a really fancy place with a hard menu.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

midnite expresso said:


> Hi. The answer is lie. If you put three serving jobs from different restaurants on your resume you'll be fine. Everyone lies to get serving jobs. Write that you've served before but it was say it was more than a year ago. If you screw up it will be more understandable and you can say you've got bad nerves; no one will care that much because its only serving. if you get fired you can use that job for experience.
> 
> it is actually better to get a job in regular restaurant before a really fancy place with a hard menu.


do they not call previous restaurants to confirm working dates?


----------

